# V6 Performance Mods - biggest bang for the buck



## jameseyb (Feb 7, 2015)

Now, don't get me wrong, I love my V6 Quattro, especially the noise as it revs up past 4k, but I'm a tinkerer by nature and have this overwhelming urge to change bits on it, something I could never do with my old Passat. I know I can't really tune it like the turbo versions, so I was wondering what people would recommend as the best performance mods that can be done for the money.

The car is currently 100% stock, so it's effectively a blank canvas. Leaving it looking stock would be nice too, so going lairy with ripping out the interior is just not going to happen. I'm open to other ideas though.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Having ben down that route its a complete waster of money with the V6, so;

1. Get a decent induction kit, Forge do a nice one
2. Get a decent NON RES exhaust, I had Miltek loads out there
3. Maybe a map

Enjoy the aural mods as the rest is peeing in the wind, I had cams, plus all the above and never got above
290 Bhp. If you want more power sell it and get either a S or RS


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Agree with above. Having had lots of advice, options for 'night & day' performance upgrades don't seem to exist for the V6 short of incorporating an uber-expensive turbo addition.

I added a pipercross air filter, Milltek non-res quad exhaust and a Revo stage 1 map.

The car drives wonderfully, sounds epic and is more than rapid enough for my daily commutes etc.

Any more than that required, probably looking at a mapped TTS or TTRS.

Enjoy


----------



## tomos8304 (Mar 1, 2013)

Does remapping the v6 actually do anything power wise too the car and would I feel the difference?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Stage 1 will improve the mid-range.
Steve


----------



## jameseyb (Feb 7, 2015)

Just out of interest, what would a re-map do to the economy? I know that my van got a serious power AND economy boost following a re-map (but it is a TDi), so I was wondering if I would see at least some gains from getting a Stage 1 done.

Worth getting suspension/brake mods? I thought about changing discs and pads just to get rid of the squeal!


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

V6RUL said:


> Stage 1 will improve the mid-range.
> Steve


Above is spot on. The car pulls very nicely for overtaking even if you don't change down a gear.

I didn't notice much if any change in economy to be honest. Possibly because any improvements were counterbalanced with the new noise my right foot made....


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Back when the V6 was more current there were some owners who claimed they could touch 300 BHP with Shrick cams, high-flow-cat, miltek exhaust, and a stage 2 tune.

But I've not seen any proof. There is no silver bullet for this engine - best enjoyed as is. I'm not planning to touch mine as it's just not cost effective.

I really hate it when people say "sell it and buy a TTS/TTRS" but in this case the advice is sound if you really need more power!

A basic supercharger kit without opening the engine costs 5k - and turbo kits double that. If I spent 5k on this car I would be putting it up into TTS money total-investment-wise - just not prudent.

I would suggest to spend your cash on something that will make a big difference to a V6 model such as coilovers and some nice wheels/tyres.

My plan is to improve the suspension and stance for better handing...


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I chose my TT around the engine. I am infatuated with the VR6. I originally wanted a Mk4 R32 (Mk5 is ugly IMO), but those are very hard to find for a reasonable price, and the TT is much newer and more luxury.

You can't expect to get much extra Hp out of this engine. I'm only planning on doing cams out just because it will be convenient when I do my timing chain. My main focus is making my Mk2 TT 3.2 sound like a Mk4 R32 stock w/ flapper mod. I have an appointment this Friday to get the TampaVW exhaust mod done!

This car is incredibly fun with the DSG tune. It shifts so fast! I can't wait till United Motorsport releases the Spark Cut feature for our cars. Sounds like this:






Sounds like a supercar!


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but I was also considering a remap and exhaust.

I pick my V6 up on 10 April! Cannot wait!

I was thinking of a remap, not for bhp, but for smoothness etc... can anyone recommend a good reliable place? I am based London.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

temporarychicken said:


> Back when the V6 was more current there were some owners who claimed they could touch 300 BHP with Shrick cams, high-flow-cat, miltek exhaust, and a stage 2 tune.


I had all of those never saw anywhere near 300, bought a TTS quick map and over that magical number straight away


----------

